# Foot burn, foot pain, pins and needles when wearing snowboarding boots - solved &#x1f



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

*Foot burn, foot pain, pins and needles when wearing snowboarding boots - solved &#x1f*

I had to share this to hopefully save a lot of people a lot of pain. My wife has suffered with foot pain ( mostly in the balls of her feet) ever since we started boarding about 16 years ago. We have tried everything, thin socks, thick socks, new boots, loose boots, moulded boots, new bindings, flow bindings, loose bindings and Rum!! We ha e spent hours in board shops trying different boots but after 10-15 mins the pins and needles/ numbness start. No “experts” have been able to help. This is without even being on a board. 

We are off boarding soon and we’re determined to not go through this again so I started looking at the anatomy of the foot to see where the veins are that supply the majority of blood to the feet and it turn out there are two, one runs down the top of the foot. Some people’s veins run on or over the arch bone and pressing on this lightly with a finger can easily block blood flow to the toes. With this in mind I set about cutting the inner boot of her snowboard boots so that there was a large hole that meant no pressure was applied to this main vein. (Wish I could post a picture). The hole is about 1.5-2 inches wide and runs from just before where your toes start up to just before the ankle and along the highest part of the arch. 

Bingo the pain/numbness foot burn is gone! 

If you are suffering with continuous foot pain/numbness/pin and needles then I would seriously look at making sure you are not obstructing blood flow can cutting your inner boots to give the vein in the top of your foot room to flow. 

Scary cutting up your boots but worth it I promise. 

Really hope this saves a few people lots of pain. ?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting!
I assume she has a high arch? I know this story of numb/cold/hurting feet so well... bought battery heated socks, too, but run into troubles with almost every new boot. Combination of unthreading, hacking, AND heated socks was the remedy for me in 32 boots (https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/260151-high-arch-instep-boot-modification.html). Will keep your way in mind for a future boot where this doesn't work.

BTW: Once you have 10 posts, please come back and post the pics


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

She doesn’t have high arches, we had her measured. The issue I think is that the anterior vein crosses over the metatarsal bone and even a small amount of pressure on it blocks it. Again I have pics but will have to wait to post. 

This is such a game changer, I would seriously recommend it. ???

I might start my own boot company as I really think this is the solution to so many people foot pain. I’ve also never seen this mentioned in any other forums on the web.... hence me posting.


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

Do I have to created 10 posts to post a picture or do replies count?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Syman Kaye said:


> Do I have to created 10 posts to post a picture or do replies count?


Just 10 posts (answers). You see your post count beneath your username


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

Ok great, please excuse my next 6 replies...


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

Just posting again so I can add pictures


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

Please keep scrolling down for pics


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

This really is a game changer ???


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

A couple more to go


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

Hope this help someone


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Syman Kaye said:


> She doesn’t have high arches, we had her measured. The issue I think is that the anterior vein crosses over the metatarsal bone and even a small amount of pressure on it blocks it. Again I have pics but will have to wait to post.
> 
> This is such a game changer, I would seriously recommend it. ???
> 
> I might start my own boot company as I really think this is the solution to so many people foot pain. I’ve also never seen this mentioned in any other forums on the web.... hence me posting.


Interesting. I never gave a thought on that vains have different layout in different ppl... I've several which cross cross along arch and metatarsal... is it those you mean?


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

Last one before I can post pictures


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

The anterior vein is the one. Try blocking it with your finger and very quickly you’ll feel numbness start to set it


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

Here is a picture of the cut out


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Syman Kaye said:


> The anterior vein is the one. Try blocking it with your finger and very quickly you’ll feel numbness start to set it


Pic is broken. Ur using a smartphone? If yes, mobile upload on this page is broken since a long time... I use Tapatalk to upload pics :dunno:
(Other ways to post pics were mentioned in this thread https://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/260141-bindings-setup-advice-jones-mind-expander.html)


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

Ok I’m using tapatalk, hopefully this works

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

Looking at your photo I would say it’s the vein that the top left arrow is pointing to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Yup, pic are visible now. Thanks a lot!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Interesting, did your boot fitters ever try to put foam on top of that area when molding the liners? My guy did that for me since I have a slightly higher instep, and it created a nice pocket.


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

I guess the position of the cut out hole will be slightly different depending on the position of the main veins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Interesting, did your boot fitters ever try to put foam on top of that area when molding the liners? My guy did that for me since I have a slightly higher instep, and it created a nice pocket.




That’s a really good idea, my only con earn would be that the moulding generally doesn’t last so would need to be redone. Also the bindings may close the gap created. By cutting out the liner you are creating a permanent space for the vein even with bindings on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Syman Kaye said:


> Ok I’m using tapatalk, hopefully this works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job on solving your issue! Btw, and for future reference for others reading this,... You might have been able to accomplish the same thing by shaving down that section of liner as opposed to cutting it out. I only mention this as it might be wise to start small before going all "Ginsu Knives" on your liners!  :lol:

It's possible you also might have been able to fix things by building up the liner slightly on either side of the problem. 

Not diss'ing the OP's ingenious solution, just putting forward options for those who are a little more timid about cutting up their liners. (.. @neni, you can ignore this obviously! Nothing "_timid_" about _you!!_)  :laugh:

Angry snowboarder's Boot fit series might cover some of those options I mentioned also. (...haven't watched the entire series yet!) :shrug:

:hairy:


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

chomps1211 said:


> Good job on solving your issue! Btw, and for future reference for others reading this,... You might have been able to accomplish the same thing by shaving down that section of liner as opposed to cutting it out. I only mention this as it might be wise to start small before going all "Ginsu Knives" on your liners!  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It’s only taken 16 years [emoji23]. All good suggestions and if building up or shaving down works for you then it’s got to be better than cutting your liners up. This is a 10 year old pair of 32s and we were planner on getting my wife a new pair anyway so didn’t have a lot to loose. We are still going to get a new pair and may try the “padding the area” before moulding idea first, then if possible shaving the inside of the liner. If these do t work so well it sent possible then I would have no hesitation in cutting up a brand new pair of boots. It’s nice to know (after 16 years) that there are a range of options to try and at least 1 that will definitely work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Syman Kaye said:


> It’s only taken 16 years [emoji23]. All good suggestions and if building up or shaving down works for you then it’s got to be better than cutting your liners up. This is a 10 year old pair of 32s and we were planner on getting my wife a new pair anyway so didn’t have a lot to loose. We are still going to get a new pair and may try the “padding the area” before moulding idea first, then if possible shaving the inside of the liner. If these do t work so well it sent possible then I would have no hesitation in cutting up a brand new pair of boots. It’s nice to know (after 16 years) that there are a range of options to try and at least 1 that will definitely work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep!!! Solving Those boot fit/foot pain issues can be frustrating as all hell. It's great when you can finally alleviate them. Changes the game entirely!!! I have Suffered (...been sufferING) from a few myself.  

It might be worth checking out Angry's site for his boot fitting 101 series. You might pick up some other good tips as well. He's helped me plenty in this regard. 

Search for "Boot fitting 101" - The Angry Snowboarder


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

Here’s a picture showing my wife feet after 20 mins of being in boots. The one on the left is the normal boot without modification. The right foot is with mod. The red patch on the left foot really show how well this works. You can also see the imprinted lines from her socks are much more defined in the left foot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Wow, that's some serious pressure on the boot. Surprised she dealt with it for that long


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Syman Kaye said:


> Here’s a picture showing my wife feet after 20 mins of being in boots. The one on the left is the normal boot without modification. The right foot is with mod. The red patch on the left foot really show how well this works. You can also see the imprinted lines from her socks are much more defined in the left foot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 32 sessions is causing this on top of both my feet. 
My toes get numb. 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

2by2handsofblue said:


> My 32 sessions is causing this on top of both my feet.
> My toes get numb.
> 
> 2by2handsofblue




I’d look at modding your liners in one of the ways described above. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

2by2handsofblue said:


> My 32 sessions is causing this on top of both my feet.
> My toes get numb.
> 
> 2by2handsofblue





SlvrDragon50 said:


> Wow, that's some serious pressure on the boot. Surprised she dealt with it for that long





Syman Kaye said:


> I’d look at modding your liners in one of the ways described above. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^ 
Yup, I think that's the important take home message. 

I've been living with numb painful feet for 14 years. There are old posts in this forum where I mention that I just accepted that feet just hurt, thst it's a part of snowboarding, period, cos all the expensive custom insoles and changing of boot models didn't help. Every boot hurt. Well, I'm glad that it didn't end with that. Reading other threads, meeting other ppl who hack up their liners made me realize that fuck, no, don't accept it, one can try to do something. 

Of course, one is timid to put scissors or knives n glues on ones boots at first. But hurting feet are equally miserable. And if you're not lucky enough to find a model which isn't giving those issues, you should try to modify, step by step. At the end of a day feet should only hurt cos they are tired and worn, but not from pressure which can easily alleviated by unthreading, or cutting or glueing or whatever other way you find out to solve your specific issue.

Glad you found a way to make your wife enjoy her days riding, OP. To ride with happy feet is such a game changer. Hope many ppl will read those posts profit.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Wow, that's some serious pressure on the boot. Surprised she dealt with it for that long


*That's* why we advocate proper fitting boots first. Even if it causes pain, if the boot is not holding your foot in place properly, most everyone _cranks_ down on boots, bindings, or both to compensate. This can cause similar issues. 

As for the OP's issue,... even tho this may well have been simply an Anatomy issue, she no doubt still needs tightly laced boots. Thus, if things don't match up well? Pressure!! 

Be it anatomy or poor fit?? Foot pain can utterly ruin an otherwise EPIC day on the hill! :shrug:
@2by2handsofblue,... I hope this tip will solve your issue!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

chomps1211 said:


> *That's* why we advocate proper fitting boots first. Even if it causes pain, if the boot is not holding your foot in place properly, most everyone _cranks_ down on boots, bindings, or both to compensate. This can cause similar issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so. I ended up getting the DC scendent boots. 
The sessions is 9.5. I think I should of got the 9. 
But I remember the sessions size was pretty tight. So I was worried it would cause too much pain. In hindsight I should of stocked with size 9. But I don't know if that would of helped. 
This time I got a size 9. Although I did try on a different model of DC boots at the local store, I hope there isn't too much of a difference in size when it comes to different model boots. 
If this boot isn't comfortable, I'm going to try 1 of these modes. 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Syman Kaye said:


> Here’s a picture showing my wife feet after 20 mins of being in boots. The one on the left is the normal boot without modification. The right foot is with mod. The red patch on the left foot really show how well this works. You can also see the imprinted lines from her socks are much more defined in the left foot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I to get redness on the same area

2by2handsofblue


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Here is a pic of my foot print









2by2handsofblue


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

2by2handsofblue said:


> Here is a pic of my foot print
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are certainly high arches. _Not_ @neni high,..  :laugh: But yeah they're high!

Probably means a high instep too.

-edit-
Oops! Have to post a retraction. :embarrased1:

Re-checked the vid & she does fall into the normal range. My bad!!  :laugh:


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

If you have just one Boa, I find that is easily a problem as it will lead to no circulation due to that vein you are correct. If you have 2 Boa's, you don't really need to bother doing the bottom one up tight at all as your boots can still be tightened and the bindings will hold your foot in place anyway. Personally, I do my boots up tight then put on a product called "Strapins' and then actually loosen my boots off a bit as I know the circulation won't be cut off and they won't loosen for the rest of the day.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm going to post a link to this thread in the boot faq


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Just today I was out riding and having a mega sore feet day. Totally gonna try to find my foot veins and so some hacking. Thanks mang.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

freshy said:


> Just today I was out riding and having a mega sore feet day. Totally gonna try to find my foot veins and so some hacking. Thanks mang.


Keep us updated

2by2handsofblue


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

So today we’re off to buy a pair of boots. Going to be trying the idea of padding over the vein before heat moulding the boot and see what that does. My concern with this is that once bindings are put on they will close up the gap (that is basically just an air gap) and apply pressure to the vein again. I think we’ll end up cutting them up so watch this space.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Syman Kaye said:


> So today we’re off to buy a pair of boots. Going to be trying the idea of padding over the vein before heat moulding the boot and see what that does. My concern with this is that once bindings are put on they will close up the gap (that is basically just an air gap) and apply pressure to the vein again. I think we’ll end up cutting them up so watch this space.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plz post pics again if and when possible. 

What brand of boots r u guys going to b buying? 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

I had the problem of my bradshaw 32's making my left foot numb...solved it by using Boot Doc S8 insoles. I think before getting a proper arch support I was cranking down harder than need be when lacing the internal laces and pronating my foot besides cutting off circulation. I have a ton more stability now when riding and feel super planted with the new insoles so I am sold on them....beside fixing my own numbness issue.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Viper21 said:


> I had the problem of my bradshaw 32's making my left foot numb...solved it by using Boot Doc S8 insoles. I think before getting a proper arch support I was cranking down harder than need be when lacing the internal laces and pronating my foot besides cutting off circulation. I have a ton more stability now when riding and feel super planted with the new insoles so I am sold on them....beside fixing my own numbness issue.


Only 1 side of your feet was getting numb

2by2handsofblue


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

Yes - that is what I said.
Might be helpful to another person perusing the forum so I put that out there.
Fwiw it was extremely painful after like 2 runs...so it was a major f'ing issue.




2by2handsofblue said:


> Only 1 side of your feet was getting numb
> 
> 2by2handsofblue


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Viper21 said:


> Yes - that is what I said.
> 
> Might be helpful to another person perusing the forum so I put that out there.
> 
> Fwiw it was extremely painful after like 2 runs...so it was a major f'ing issue.


Same here on my recent trip. It was on fire. 
Was reading on this forum where some were having their top of their foot where the veins were being compressed and causing numbness. 

It got to a point I had to take my boots off on the mountain. That's how bad it was. 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## Syman Kaye (Jan 19, 2019)

So having just been snowboarding I wanted to updated everyone. The modification we ended up making was a huge success. My wife had the best week of snowboarding in terms of foot pain she has ever had. She didn’t stop to rest her feet at all. We all have a certain amount of foot pain when boarding 6 days straight but the modification proved transformational. 

We basically cut away the lining, by slicing through the top layer of fabric and then picking out the foam. This left the inside liner fabric in place. We started with a smaller hole around the arch and over a few days increased the size after wearing the boots for an hour or so. We wanted to take away as little as possible and doing it in stages seemed like a good way of achieving this. Once we where happy that we had taken enough off we taped over the whole to provide a bit of protection and structure to the cut liner.

This really has solved a chronic foot pain issue that has persisted for many years. It’s all about insuring blood supply to the toes. Check your feet for where the main veins over the metatarsal and aim to decrease the pressure in these areas.

Hope this helps someone out there.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Syman Kaye said:


> So having just been snowboarding I wanted to updated everyone. The modification we ended up making was a huge success. My wife had the best week of snowboarding in terms of foot pain she has ever had. She didn’t stop to rest her feet at all. We all have a certain amount of foot pain when boarding 6 days straight but the modification proved transformational.
> 
> We basically cut away the lining, by slicing through the top layer of fabric and then picking out the foam. This left the inside liner fabric in place. We started with a smaller hole around the arch and over a few days increased the size after wearing the boots for an hour or so. We wanted to take away as little as possible and doing it in stages seemed like a good way of achieving this. Once we where happy that we had taken enough off we taped over the whole to provide a bit of protection and structure to the cut liner.
> 
> ...


What kind of tape is that? 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

I got a pair of DC scendent boots. I might have to cut some of the lining from the side of my pinky toes. That's where this boots bothers my feet. But I may have to do some mods on top of my feet too. Definitely not as bad as the 32. But now the sides of my pinky toes hurt. Due to the fact I have wide feet 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## Legendaryl (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi all and @2by2handsofblue,

I'm not sure if I'm facing the exact same issue as you guys.

I'm an late Intermediate/Early advance guy who apparently have a 1 size too big boots that I bought. 32 Binary Double Boa, and i tend to tighten them tight but not overly tight.

I constantly have this BURNING PAIN internally underfoot as indicated (with Red Circle) in the picture. Not sure if its because of oversized boots, or inexperience by using my toes and balls of feet too much instead of leaning my shin for toe edge or legit there's compression somewhere. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Legendaryl said:


> View attachment 153560


----------



## Legendaryl (Mar 31, 2020)

NT.Thunder said:


> View attachment 153562
> 
> 
> View attachment 153561


HAHAHA I just changed the image


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I had similar issues while riding, due to the nerves on top of my feet getting "pinched", when I drove my shins into the tongue of the boot on a toe side turn.

What solved it for me was the Thirty Two Elite liner. Unlike other liners, the Elite liner has a harder rubber like material on the outside. It's almost like the same material as Crocs. This protects the liner and tongue from being pushed and pinching the nerves on top of my foot when driving the shin hard into the tongue of the boot.


----------



## Legendaryl (Mar 31, 2020)

snowman55 said:


> I had similar issues while riding, due to the nerves on top of my feet getting "pinched", when I drove my shins into the tongue of the boot on a toe side turn.
> 
> What solved it for me was the Thirty Two Elite liner. Unlike other liners, the Elite liner has a harder rubber like material on the outside. It's almost like the same material as Crocs. This protects the liner and tongue from being pushed and pinching the nerves on top of my foot when driving the shin hard into the tongue of the boot.


Hi @snowman55 can you describe which part of your foot exactly getting pinched? Any image to show? I never noticed any pinched feeling when I get that burn. But thinking back, I do go on my toe-edge a lot more because I'm more comfortable on toes and also using the balls of my foot a lot.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Legendaryl said:


> Hi @snowman55 can you describe which part of your foot exactly getting pinched? Any image to show? I never noticed any pinched feeling when I get that burn. But thinking back, I do go on my toe-edge a lot more because I'm more comfortable on toes and also using the balls of my foot a lot.


The part of my foot that gets pinched is the top part about few inches from where the foot and the and ankle connects.


----------



## compatibilizer (Nov 19, 2020)

neni said:


> Interesting. I never gave a thought on that vains have different layout in different ppl... I've several which cross cross along arch and metatarsal... is it those you mean?


What are those blisters you have along the pinky toe side? You don't seem to have particularly wide feet, but those look like you're in a too narrow shell?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

compatibilizer said:


> What are those blisters you have along the pinky toe side? You don't seem to have particularly wide feet, but those look like you're in a too narrow shell?


Ain't blisters but a surgery scar from taylor's bunion osteotomy. 

Foot is wide only at the forefoot (splay foot) but gets slim right at the middle which indeed makes it bit tricky to find fitting boots.









Got another new scar on top of the foot (mortons neurom removal) recently which will probably add to the challenge of proper boot fitting 😏 especially so as the 32 XLT and MTB I own are rather low cut around toebox 🙄. 

Too bad that women's BC boot selection is so little. In 20y snowboarding, I've yet to find a perfect boot 🤷‍♀️


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni said:


> Ain't blisters but a surgery scar from taylor's bunion osteotomy.
> 
> Foot is wide only at the forefoot (splay foot) but gets slim right at the middle which indeed makes it bit tricky to find fitting boots.
> View attachment 155566
> ...


@neni...come further into the darkness...Atomic Backlands it looks like they have upgraded the liners and can shape the shells. And perhaps upgrade the liners. On my old backlands it was very easy to blow out for width and perhaps they can wrap/clamp/squeeze the area where your foot narrows (this is all done when they warm up the shell, foot inserted and cooled with cooling packs. Heal up fast. Looks like you might be ready to go in February?

*MEMORY FIT *

Atomic Memory Fit is one of the quickest heat-fitting technologies around. The key is Memolink, our special additive that improves the moldability and stretch characteristics of our plastics. Thanks to this, all three elements of the boot can adapt to the foot – shell, cuff and liner. Expansion can be up to 6mm in forefoot width and up 10mm in ankle width, resulting in a permanent and complete anatomical fit in minutes.

*PLATINUM – GOLD – SILVER – BRONZE*
Our Memory Fit 3D liner comes in Platinum, Gold and Silver grades. Our standard liner also comes in a Bronze grade. You’ll see these labels written on the tongue. As our liners go up from Bronze to Platinum they provide the firmer fit better skiers need. They also become longer lasting, warmer and more personalizable.




*Memory Fit 3D*

Memory Fit 3D is our special liner featuring pre-shaped thermoformable heel and ankle areas, which creates a snug anatomical fit around the heel and ankle for a better foot hold. So there are no pressure points when you put the boot on for the first time. Then for continuous comfort we’ve given the liner a 1-piece toe box that precisely follows the shape of the shell and surrounds the foot with comfortable foam. Also included are special footbeds that have the best blend of initial cushioning and proper support. And finally it’s 100% Memory Fit compatible.









*Firmer fit*

The number one thing for first timers and intermediate skiers is to have boots that fit comfortably. As skiers get better, that fit can get firmer and more responsive. Our liners support that progression, with firmer foam and higher-performance liner textiles as our boots go up in flex numbers.

*Warmer*

From Silver upwards many of our liners feature 3MTM ThinsulateTM, the world’s best-known insulation. This means you get ThinsulateTM on Hawx Ultra, Hawx Prime, Hawx Magna and Live Fit. We’ve also added it to all our Kids boots, as little feet get colder quicker.

*Longer lasting*

The pre-shaped heel and ankle areas in our Memory Fit 3D liner mean the liner maintains its great fit longer. And to make sure the fit of our standard liners lasts for a long time as well we add Dynashape foam: Silver has Dynashape on the ankles, Gold on the ankles and sides, and Platinum on ankles, sides and tongue.

*More personalizable*

All liners have Memory Zones that are heat moldable for a personalized fit. These zones are on the ankle (1), side (2) and tongue (3) – with the zones corresponding to the liner level.

*DYNASHAPE*
Dynashape is a revolutionary foam that not only instantly adapts to the shape of the foot but it also provides a longer lasting fit at the same time.

*3M™ THINSULATE™ ISOLIERUNG*

We’re working in partnership with 3M to create the warmest ski boots ever made with 3MTM ThinsulateTM Insulation. It works like this: the more air a material traps in a given space the greater its insulating value. The microfibers in 3MTM ThinsulateTM Insulation are far finer than any other fibers, which means they trap more insulating air in less space, even when wet. This keeps feet warm and responsive even in extremely cold and damp conditions.






Ski Touring | BACKLAND EXPERT W | Atomic.com INT


The Atomic Backland Expert W ski boot offers the most advanced touring technology in a high-value package – designed just for women.




shop.atomic.com


----------



## TCPapasmurf (11 mo ago)

I've been dealing with idiosyncractic foot pain with snowboarding for quite a while as well, and I'm really enheartened to see so many people find solutions. 

I'm also a physician, so I just wanted to add a little medical perspective about the source of the pain. While it's possible it's venous compression on the dorsum (top) of the foot, I have my suspicion it's actual nerve compression due to a very similar distribution of nerves in the area where the veins are. Medically, burning tingling pain is often neuropathic in nature, though extreme swelling can cause a compartment or compartment-like syndrome where the pressure of the tissue increases due to incomplete drainage of blood and fluid, compressed nerves are really more of the culprint. 

I realize this might seem ticky-tack in terms of the etiology, but the reason I mention it is that the distribution might be more highly stereotyped from person to person, meaning that you don't necessary need to worry about how the veins look on the top of the foot if you relieve pressure. You may need to follow the pattern of nerve distribution, which while not viewed visually, is mapped in most anatomy diagrams.

Again, thanks for sharing the experience; I'm learning a lot!


----------



## Legendaryl (Mar 31, 2020)

Syman Kaye said:


> Here’s a picture showing my wife feet after 20 mins of being in boots. The one on the left is the normal boot without modification. The right foot is with mod. The red patch on the left foot really show how well this works. You can also see the imprinted lines from her socks are much more defined in the left foot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Hi! I'm new and I think I might be suffering the same thing from your wife. I don't feel much of a numb or needles... But I feel superb Burning Pain sensation inside my arch and forefoot (balls of feet). I am not sure if mine is the same issue as your wife, or do I suffer from Plantar Fasciitis or both issue. My left foot is very very very milf flat foot, but somewhat normal arch, and my ride foot is mild flat foot (sliding more towards the flat foot side).

Any inputs/advice would be appreciated please. Photos are as shown. 1st image shows my veins and subsequent ones are the pressure point with redness. I put a padding on my instep to show where it compresses. I really hope to resolve this BURNING PAIN I am feeling


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Legendaryl said:


> Hi Hi! I'm new and I think I might be suffering the same thing from your wife. I don't feel much of a numb or needles... But I feel superb Burning Pain sensation inside my arch and forefoot (balls of feet). I am not sure if mine is the same issue as your wife, or do I suffer from Plantar Fasciitis or both issue. My left foot is very very very milf flat foot, but somewhat normal arch, and my ride foot is mild flat foot (sliding more towards the flat foot side).
> 
> Any inputs/advice would be appreciated please. Photos are as shown. 1st image shows my veins and subsequent ones are the pressure point with redness. I put a padding on my instep to show where it compresses. I really hope to resolve this BURNING PAIN I am feeling
> View attachment 163301
> ...


Imo, first sort out your arch support with aftermarket or custom insoles. Then address the pressure on your instep. Arch support is key. Don't do the instep pressure first, because the arch support will affect the instep height. Also the arch support will help hold your foot in place and you should not need much boot or binding tightening...in fact you can have the foot area relatively loose or just barely snug. Then if you have to cut out some of the top area of the liner...do as noted above.....*after* you have any heel lift issues sorted. And the end-result is that it will be the cuff/upper boa that will be the where your power/leverage will reside. Perhaps read through this post for some tips (1) The hardboot ride...downhill? | Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums


----------

